

Email your notes into OneNote with me[at]onenote.com (2014) - vmarsy
https://blogs.office.com/2014/03/17/email-your-notes-into-onenote-with-meonenote-com/

======
Ezhik
Microsoft released a lot of cool stuff for OneNote starting around a year ago.
The REST API they have is pretty neat, I built a project with it for a
hackathon. (shameless plug: [http://notegram.me](http://notegram.me) )

